# Bonza or a second Dead Rabbit SQ?



## Carnival (16/2/18)

I've got a Dead Rabbit SQ and Luxotic BF Mod coming month end, and I'm considering getting the Bonza to try with it as well. How well does it work in squonk mode? 

Or should I rather consider a second DR SQ? I have a feeling I'm going to love the DR..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (16/2/18)

My advice... if you’re wanting a dual coil squonk rda for Flavour and cloud, the DR is trumping my Bonza, as previously stated in another thread, the airflow on the Bonza is as smooth as smooth can be but I for one cannot get use to that amazingly smooth airflow.

The squonk on the DR is brilliant and I feel it beats my Bonza in the Flavour department, more of a dense Vape which I quite enjoy. The look of the Bonza and the build deck is awesome but what matters most for me is Flavour, feel and comfort and I have to give the DR the crown for those but that’s me.

Good luck with ur find

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (16/2/18)

Jengz said:


> My advice... if you’re wanting a dual coil squonk rda for Flavour and cloud, the DR is trumping my Bonza, as previously stated in another thread, the airflow on the Bonza is as smooth as smooth can be but I for one cannot get use to that amazingly smooth airflow.
> 
> The squonk on the DR is brilliant and I feel it beats my Bonza in the Flavour department, more of a dense Vape which I quite enjoy. The look of the Bonza and the build deck is awesome but what matters most for me is Flavour, feel and comfort and I have to give the DR the crown for those but that’s me.
> 
> Good luck with ur find



Thanks @Jengz 

I agree, flavour matters most! I would prefer single coil, so that's why I went with the DR SQ instead of the original DR, but it certainly sounds like I can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Zia (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> I've got a Dead Rabbit SQ and Luxotic BF Mod coming month end, and I'm considering getting the Bonza to try with it as well. How well does it work in squonk mode?
> 
> Or should I rather consider a second DR SQ? I have a feeling I'm going to love the DR..


I haven’t tried any, but if I were you I’d get the Bonza since you’ve had the DR already (and I’m a Vandy Vape fanboy)


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Zia said:


> I haven’t tried any, but if I were you I’d get the Bonza since you’ve had the DR already (and I’m a Vandy Vape fanboy)



Thanks @Zia 

I went for another DR SQ. Bit of a pain to order from a second vendor, plus shipping, so yeah.  I have high hopes for the DRs, fingers crossed! Otherwise they’ll find themselves in the Classifieds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zia (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks @Zia
> 
> I went for another DR SQ. Bit of a pain to order from a second vendor, plus shipping, so yeah.  I have high hopes for the DRs, fingers crossed! Otherwise they’ll find themselves in the Classifieds.


Sweet man! Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (21/2/18)

I dig Vandy Vape and i dig the Vaping Bogan so ill be looking at the Bonza, anyone know where one is available, preferably one of our local supporting vendors.

Im guessing you get a normal 510 as well as the bf pin? Im not looking at squonking just yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zia (21/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> I dig Vandy Vape and i dig the Vaping Bogan so ill be looking at the Bonza, anyone know where one is available, preferably one of our local supporting vendors.
> 
> Im guessing you get a normal 510 as well as the bf pin? Im not looking at squonking just yet


Yep you do get both the standard 510 and a squonk pin. I don’t know where you can pick up a Bonza though...

PS Even if you’re not into squonking yet hold on to that pin... I bought my Vandy Vape Mesh RDA back when I had my Voopoo Drag and lost the pin. Didn’t think much of it then but boy do I regret it since I’ve gotten my Athena...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> I dig Vandy Vape and i dig the Vaping Bogan so ill be looking at the Bonza, anyone know where one is available, preferably one of our local supporting vendors.
> 
> Im guessing you get a normal 510 as well as the bf pin? Im not looking at squonking just yet



Here you go:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/bonza-rda/
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/bonza-rda-by-vandy-vape
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-bonza-rda-by-vandy-vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/bonza-rda/
> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/bonza-rda-by-vandy-vape
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-bonza-rda-by-vandy-vape




Thank you maddam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (21/2/18)

Zia said:


> Yep you do get both the standard 510 and a squonk pin. I don’t know where you can pick up a Bonza though...
> 
> PS Even if you’re not into squonking yet hold on to that pin... I bought my Vandy Vape Mesh RDA back when I had my Voopoo Drag and lost the pin. Didn’t think much of it then but boy do I regret it since I’ve gotten my Athena...




Ai ai cap'n. Makes sense though. i have been toying with the whole squonking thing for a while now, mainly due to the fact that i go through juice like an ill tuned V8. 

Those prices surprised me a bit, here i thought i was about to fork out next months beer budget already.

Thanks for the thread @Carnival caught me just at the right time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> i have been toying with the whole squonking thing for a while now,



Same here, I finally caved in. Hoping the hype is real.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Same here, I finally caved in. Hoping the hype is real.



Nice mod did you go with?


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Nice mod did you go with?



Luxotic and Coppervape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Luxotic and Coppervape.



This!!

It may just be my undoing, the fear of mech mods and the unknown squonk, just watched the review and checked some comments here. decent price as well for the full kit.


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/18)

@Carnival im sure the DR SQ is a great RDA but just to give some input from what ive heard and read on the forum and FB groups etc... 

The DR SQ has recieved praise but only in dual coil configuration , many saying flavour is great in dual coil and matching the flavour of the DR24 . 

So i would look at getting a DR24 rather then as building will be much easier then trying to shove 2 coils in a SQ when it was made for only a single coil and you will have a bit extra building room.

Another RDA which i have only heard rave reviews about is the Drop RDA which many named the RDA of 2017 , hoping to get mine this weekend.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Carnival (22/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> This!!
> 
> It may just be my undoing, the fear of mech mods and the unknown squonk, just watched the review and checked some comments here. decent price as well for the full kit.



I saw the price for the kit, not bad at all!  I am receiving the Luxotic on it's own (R550). It has some protection in the board, but the Coppervape is a full mech. I pretty much swore I'd never use mechs.. now that's about to change. In doing my research, I am feeling better about using them as I understand how to work them safely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (22/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Carnival im sure the DR SQ is a great RDA but just to give some input from what ive heard and read on the forum and FB groups etc...
> 
> The DR SQ has recieved praise but only in dual coil configuration , many saying flavour is great in dual coil and matching the flavour of the DR24 .
> 
> ...



Thank you @Clouds4Days 

I intend to use the DR SQ as a single coil build. If I decide to use dual coils, the DR 24 is top of my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

